# Attention: Vote for the March Poster of the Month



## KokoTheMonkey

Note: Me and texan have agreed to keep our names out, since we as Mods are expected to contribute to this forum daily. Here are the canidates with the number of posts they have made in the last 30 days, as of today, March 30th. The cutoff I decided to make was about a post per day, and I personally went through and searched each user's number of posts within the past 30 days. If you didn't make it, no big deal, but contributing with more (solid) posts is a very good way to start. I put "solid" in there just to make sure to let you know that post padding isn't preferred. The voting ends on Sunday night, which would be 4 days. Congrats to the canidates and keep up the good work.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Is this thread not done? Cause I don't see the number of posts. Or are they in order from the poster with most posts to the poster with least posts?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damnit, I had every canidate listed in my original post with # of posts next to it, but honestly I deleted it because I didn't really want the number of posts to be such a big factor. However, the canidates are listed in descending order, meaning you have the most of the canidates, and ballstorm has the least.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Alrite, makes scense. Thanks....tough choice...This month has been the best month since I've been on.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

I made my decision, but it wasn't easy.


----------



## texan

This poll isn't public is it? I don't want anyone disapointed. It was really hard deciding between about 5 or 6 of ya'll and I just want to let ya'll know I think you all deserved it, for you joint group effort in reviving an otherwise dead Spurs forum.


----------



## XxMia_9xX

umm yay i'm a candidate! haha.... but i would like to take my name off the poll. so DO NOT vote for me! i dont think i really deserve to be even in the poll... i haven't at all contributed as much as others.. so yeah

as far as my vote goes... i dunno, i'll vote later 'cuz i have no clue who to vote for.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

texan said:


> This poll isn't public is it? I don't want anyone disapointed. It was really hard deciding between about 5 or 6 of ya'll and I just want to let ya'll know I think you all deserved it, for you joint group effort in reviving an otherwise dead Spurs forum.





I made sure it wasn't. We all respect each other around here, but I knew that if the results were public it would cause some tension.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

XxMia_9xX said:


> umm yay i'm a candidate! haha.... but i would like to take my name off the poll. so DO NOT vote for me! i dont think i really deserve to be even in the poll... i haven't at all contributed as much as others.. so yeah
> 
> as far as my vote goes... i dunno, i'll vote later 'cuz i have no clue who to vote for.





You met the minimum limitations of a post per day, and you've been a long time poster, so you were included. Fellow long-time poster Luiz_Rodrigo didn't have enough posts in the past month, and the same goes for any "snubs" that didn't make the list.


----------



## SpursFan16

Cough *Spursfan16* Cough


----------



## SpursFan16

ezealen said:


> Alrite, makes scense. Thanks....tough choice...This month has been the best month since I've been on.


 Cause i am here


----------



## ballstorm

I understand your decision not to put your name in this poll , Koko and Texan , but you are obviously the best 2 posters here . I entered this poll thinking I would vote for you because you have done so much for the forum but right now I don't know anymore who should be rewarded...


----------



## DaBobZ

I could have been a homer and vote for DaBobZ :raised_ey 

I think ezealen has made great posts in March, with tons of fun in those contributions ! Plus he's been stat padding ala Garnett :eek8: 
Though Koko would have been an easy call for the past year's poster.


----------



## DaBobZ

ballstorm said:


> I understand your decision not to put your name in this poll , Koko and Texan , but you are obviously the best 2 posters here . I entered this poll thinking I would vote for you because you have done so much for the forum but right now I don't know anymore who should be rewarded...


Right but basicly Koko and texan are both too classy to even think about putting their names in here. Wow Spurs fans are great people (of course there are scrubs but most of them are class in the act).


----------



## LineOFire

I voted for Ezealen because he has really elevated his posting this month and is the most enthusiastic.


----------



## TheRoc5

LineOFire said:


> I voted for Ezealen because he has really elevated his posting this month and is the most enthusiastic.


me 2 im glad hes gona win it he deserves it


----------



## Camaro_870

wow,i feel good to even be on the list but i think ezealen should get it


----------



## TheRoc5

i wonder what smart i mean crazy person voted 4 me lol jk ezelean won by aland slide hope he comes here soon so he will no. koko did texan figure if we can induct u in the hof


----------



## Nephets

No love for Neph.


----------



## mr_french_basketball

Just to have my honor safe, I got my vote lol...

This forum is going crazy those days! I can't read all the post!
I guess it's a good health sign for the forum...

Ezelean deceided to boost his post number and should be the winner of this poll without contest.


----------



## texan

I really thought about 5 of ya'll deserved the Poster of the Month award, but don't worry. Ya'll will all have a chance to win it! ezealen, LineofFire, TheRoc, Nephets, mr_french_basketball, Camaro, DaBobz, ballstorm and Mia have all been a big reason why this is the most improved forum the on the board the past couple months.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

LineOFire said:


> I voted for Ezealen because he has really elevated his posting this month and is the most enthusiastic.


 lol I voted for you cause I honestly think you've been the best poster this month, excluding Koko and Texan. I really think you should win this and if not you than TheRoc5 or Nephets, but atleast you're in second.


----------



## TheRoc5

who voted 4 me?


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> i wonder what smart i mean crazy person voted 4 me lol jk ezelean won by aland slide hope he comes here soon so he will no. koko did texan figure if we can induct u in the hof





Nephets said:


> No love for Neph


 Ya'll are at the very top of my list, and I think both of you deserve it more than me. I don't know why I'm so popular all of sudden, but hey I'm not complaining :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5

now u def. deserve it if i were to win it i would give it to u cause u realy desrve it. no one has posted more and quality post then u :cheers: congrats


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Barely half of mine were quality posts lol. I still think LineOFire, TheRoc5, and Nephets all deserve it more than me, but I'm happy with these results :biggrin:

When does the poll close?


----------



## LineOFire

This poll will close on 04-04-2005 at 12:19 AM. :biggrin:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol I was wondering if texan mite end sooner or something though.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

ezealen said:


> lol I was wondering if texan mite end sooner or something though.


 I'll keep it open so I can encourage other posters to even the votes out. :biggrin:




Just kidding of course. Sunday night actually is a long time a way, so I could probably move it a day ahead, if I can do that.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

lol I didn't intend to make it sound like I wanted it to end sooner. I just wanted to know when I could find out who the winner would be.


----------



## SpursFan16

TheRoc5 said:


> who voted 4 me?


Raises hand. :cheers:


----------



## ballstorm

thanks to _whoever_ voted for me


----------



## XxMia_9xX

ezealen got my vote...

umm someone actually voted for me... uhh thanks! whoever it is


----------



## ballstorm

you're welcome


----------



## TheRoc5

SpursFan16 said:


> Raises hand. :cheers:


thnx :cheers:


----------



## SpursFan16

You can Rep me now


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Voting for someone for reps? Come on now :biggrin: .


----------



## SpursFan16

Note the smiley ezealen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

SpursFan16 said:


> Note the smiley ezealen.


Note mine aswell :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Everyone congratulate ezealen for winning the first ever Spurs forum "Poster of the Month" award. Keep up the good work.


----------



## LineOFire

Congratulations ezealen!!! Well deserved!!! :clap:


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Yay! I win :biggrin: . I still think LineOFire deserved to win it, but I'm happy with the outcome :biggrin: . Atleast he's going to win Most Improved Poster.


----------



## texan

Congrats ezealen, you've done a great job lately.


----------



## Nephets

Ha. Nobody voted for me.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

Nephets said:


> Ha. Nobody voted for me.


There's always this month...unless I'm a candidate again . lol j/k


----------



## TheRoc5

congrats man u deserved it no doubt


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

From looking at some other forums, it seems they have a "nomination" thread first, which is a good idea. We should narrow things down to 3-5 canidates so the votes will be a little more compressed.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> From looking at some other forums, it seems they have a "nomination" thread first, which is a good idea. We should narrow things down to 3-5 canidates so the votes will be a little more compressed.


I was going to recommend doing that along time ago, but I forgot. Obviously, I'm for it. The only porblem I see though is that almost everyone gets nominated. Maybe there should be a limit of like 3 nominations before you could be in the poll or something. Or maybe since you and Texan aren't going to be in the poll for a little while longer, ya'll could select a couple people who you feel deserve the award the most.


----------



## TheRoc5

ya thats a good idea mybe like the 3 people who have the most post


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

TheRoc5 said:


> ya thats a good idea mybe like the 3 people who have the most post


I'm not so sure about that. It mite cause some severe post pading.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

TheRoc5 said:


> ya thats a good idea mybe like the 3 people who have the most post





Nah, we'll go with a nomination thread where everyone will put down 3 members, and the three with the most votes will be the canidates.


----------



## TheRoc5

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nah, we'll go with a nomination thread where everyone will put down 3 members, and the three with the most votes will be the canidates.


o ic i read it wrong i thought i read something else ya that sounds good


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nah, we'll go with a nomination thread where everyone will put down 3 members, and the three with the most votes will be the canidates.


Is that what you meant? I thought you meant like that's how many people will be on the poll. Atleast I wasn't the only one who was confused :biggrin: . Great idea Koko! Much better than any of mine. This should make the polls alot closer and more fun.


----------



## texan

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Nah, we'll go with a nomination thread where everyone will put down 3 members, and the three with the most votes will be the canidates.



Agreed. That is the best and fair system. Its not how much you post that counts, but the quality of your posts.


----------

